# Fall Colors



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Is anyone else a fan of the fall color change when the deciduous trees lose their leaves?

I just got back from a nice walk. (There are still some woods near my place of employment. It's Saturday and I took a walk break.)

The colors are beautiful. I may drive around some country roads tomorrow after church just to take in some of the Michigan fall scenery.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Is anyone else a fan of the fall color change when the deciduous trees lose their leaves?
> 
> I just got back from a nice walk. (There are still some woods near my place of employment. It's Saturday and I took a walk break.)
> 
> The colors are beautiful. I may drive around some country roads tomorrow after church just to take in some of the Michigan fall scenery.


The trees here are just starting to turn. We live in an old neighborhood that looks beautiful when the fall comes around; it is my favorite season.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

A few years back, my wife and I flew into the airport in Providence, R.I. It was in late October and we landed at about 4 p.m. During the approach, looking down on all of the trees was amazing. They were so vibrant with reds, oranges and yellows they looked like they were on fire.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

In another two-three weeks we'll be inundated, not only with color, but with Leaf Peepers - a strange race of people, usually from New York, who stop their vheicles abruptly on narrow, busy country roads in order to take photographs. They get rear-ended and slammed into with dismaying regularity.


----------



## AddisonBelmont (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't know. I go for the brightest argyles I can find, and all the time wear combinations of colors that other people wouldn't be seen dead in, but orange & red & yellow splashed clear across the landscape seem a bit garish to me, especially set against bright October skies.

No, give me damp & quiet November, when everything's dead, and brown & black & gray & dead green take over the woods, and the brightest colors are the dull russet of oak leaves & the pale yellow of willow whips blowing in the chill wind & glints of silver where puddles reflect leaden skies, & maybe the bruised purple of fallen sumac leaves. I can't wait till a good, hard freeze.


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

You know, my parents moved to PA, maybe 100 miles outside NYC, and when I go visit this time of year I can't beleive what a difference a 2 hour ride makes, the air is clean, the trees are beautiful, I mean stunningly beautiful, its too bad it only lasts a number of weeks, I can run along the roads without fear of being run off the road or being screamed at, even the animals are calm, heck I could leave my door unlocked and no one would even know, if I tried that here in Brooklyn I'd be nuts.....and I live in a really nice part of Brooklyn. Fall is by far my favorite season for both its natural beauty and the clothing that goes along with it, I love Loro Piana/Luciano Barbera's fall lines every year, its too bad the manequin on display at Saks would cost about $5k!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Yep. Beautiful picture. Evolution almost defies belief sometimes doesn't it? ;-)


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

The leaves are almost completely gone now here in VT (and the leaf peepers are headed south so we can knock off that extra hour of driving time we have to add on when going across the state in leaf season).


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> In another two-three weeks we'll be inundated, not only with color, but with Leaf Peepers - a strange race of people, usually from New York, who stop their vheicles abruptly on narrow, busy country roads in order to take photographs. They get rear-ended and slammed into with dismaying regularity.


Very serene. Thank-you.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Very nice picture.

This confirmed leaf peeper wishes to apologize for leaf peepers nation-wide.

(to be fair to me, I drive through at a reasonable speed if there are other cars around.)

I love the colors, though!


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gentlemen*

Patrick,

That is West Pont? The football stadium at West Point?
Gorgeous there, this time.
Very nice, whereever it is.

Nice day gents


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

DukeGrad said:


> Patrick,
> 
> That is West Pont? The football stadium at West Point?
> Gorgeous there, this time.
> ...


Nah, the football/soccer and track field at Housatonic Valley Regional High School, Falls Village, Conn.

I was a little sanguine about the time frame. Leaf peeping time is now! It's raining today, but during the next couple of days I will get a shot from an elevation. For those of you unused to this it really is a pleasant time of year. The peepers aren't all that bad - we just like to complain gruffly as we take their tourist dollars. They expect it, too. 'Did you hear that old guy, Jarrod? He said 'Don't fergit to take your bindlestiffs out of the corn-cracker afore St. Barnaby's crossing over to Norfolk.' "

This counts as camo clothing this time of year:


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Very nice picture.
> 
> This confirmed leaf peeper wishes to apologize for leaf peepers nation-wide.
> 
> ...


Thank you and feel free to visit. Just please drive fast and leave plenty of money here when you go home!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I would love to visit Vermont, New Hampshire and Maine some day!

We have nice colors here in Michigan, but it would be fun to see some of your colors, too.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gentlemen*

Forsbergacct2000,

Also New York, where they are wonderful. I have been to most of the New England states, and there is a lot of fall beauty.
Upstate NY, the Adirondacks is glorious, now.
I live in one of the most "beautiful areas "in the world.
When the colors start, all the Vermonters come here to see the glory!
I love the fall, and fishing, and drinking a fine malt!
Goes hand in hand.

Nice day my friends


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Quick glance through the windshield. Right now in NW Conn we don't yet have the blazing vista, but it's close, and certainly at ground level there are a lot of golden and russet-toned trees all of a sudden.

The unseasonably warm weather of the last couple of days will slow it all down a bit, according to my friend Fred the Nature Guru.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Beautiful picture, Patrick!!!

Thank you for posting.

If you have a minute, I would love to read some more of your newspaper articles.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Views along the Housatonic River between Falls Village and West Cornwall this morning, about 8 a.m.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Breathtaking!!!

We are past our peak in Michigan, at least near Lansing.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's a couple I took in Flagstaff at the end of September. The trail one came out postcard quality IMO. We were having fun off-roading in the new Rover just north of Flagstaff and were just headed out back towards the highway when we snapped these two shots. The second shot shows some of the ski runs the Snow Bowl outside of Flagstaff.



















Being a kid from Ontario, I do miss fall days living down here in the Sonoran desert.

Regards


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Those were really good, too, Wayfarer! 

(I'm a bit jealous; I just don't seem to have that eye for what makes a good picture, and I'm not very good with a camera anyway.)

Did you take those in Arizona. Were they up in the Rocky Mountains? I hate to reveal my ignorance. I think a lot of us think of Arizona as mostly desert and forget about the mountains.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Those were really good, too, Wayfarer!
> 
> (I'm a bit jealous; I just don't seem to have that eye for what makes a good picture, and I'm not very good with a camera anyway.)
> 
> Did you take those in Arizona. Were they up in the Rocky Mountains? I hate to reveal my ignorance. I think a lot of us think of Arizona as mostly desert and forget about the mountains.


Yup, Flagstaff is in northern Arizona. The town of Flagstaff is about 6800 ft. above sea level and according to the GPS in my truck, the first one was at about 9k feet.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Beautiful photographs, Patrick, The first one with the road ahead reminds me of an old book I read and re-read years ago, called Blue Highways: A journey into America, by William Least Heat-Moon (published in 1982).

https://www.amazon.com/Blue-Highways-Journey-into-America/dp/0316353299

I highly recommend it. One may read the first few pages above at the Amazon link.



> Hailed as a masterpiece of American travel writing, _Blue Highways_ is an unforgettable journey along our nation's backroads. William Least Heat-Moon set out with little more than the need to put home behind him and a sense of curiousity about "those little towns that get on the map - if they get on at all - only because some cartographer has a blank space to fill: Remote, Oregon; Simplicity, Virginia; New Freedom, Pennsylvania; New Hope, Tennessee; Why, Arizona; Whynot, Mississippi." His adventures, his discoveries, and his recollections of the extraordinary people he encountered along the way amount to a revelation of the true American experience.'


 - from the back cover


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

One part I was just reminded of beautifully relates his system of rating diners:

'There is one almost infallible way to find honest food at just prices in blue-highway America: count the wall calendars in a cafe. No calendar: Same as an interstate pit stop. One Calendar: Preprocessed food assembled in New Jersey. Two calendars: Only if fish trophies present. Three calendars: Can't miss on the farm-boy breakfasts. Four calendars: Try the ho-made pie too. Five calendars: Keep it under your hat, or they'll franchise.
One time I found a six-calendar cafe in the Ozarks, which served fried chicken, peach pie, and chocolate malts, that left me searching for another ever since. I've never seen a seven-calendar place. But old-time travelers - road men in a day when cars had running boards and lunchroom windows said AIR COOLED in blue letters with icicles dripping from the tops - those travelers have told me the golden legends of seven-calendar cafes.'


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

More nice pictures!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The light in the morning is tricky, and makes even the most mundane piece of scenery look dramatic.

And the fisherman, looking up, sees a blaze of color in the distance.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Beautiful pictures! Just came back from Jamaica and things are still rather green there. :icon_smile_big: 

Have been to Vermont, New Hampshire and upstate New York during foliage season. Have also visited during down season (the period of time after the leaves have fallen, everything takes on a grayish-purpleish hue, very pretty also).

The wife and I have been talking about getting a little place in the country. Those pictures are one of the reasons why we want one.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Wells Hill Road in Salisbury and the Housatonic River along US 7 in Cornwall. Trees are starting to thin out, depending on how much sun they get.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Patrick,

You had much more vibrant colors than we did this year.
It was a yellow to dull yellow season.

The rich reds in our maples, they say, come with good sun in the final stages of the season.

Your Wells Hill road pic looks like a wonderful area.

This is Haut Gorge park in the Charlevoix, from a Cessna 172 window,
yellow and muddy red, a little disappointing.

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Beautiful picture of the river. I had no idea that this thread would induce the posting of all these beautiful pictures.

Thank all of you who have contributed. (Perhaps I need to get a digital camera, although I don't know if I would have the talent to identify and capture the scenes like you guys have.)


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes forsberg, see what you have wrought! I am now fighting the urge to run out of my office and immediately rush out to the country. Shame on you. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

View from Kent Center School this morning. Schaghticoke Mountain in background.










House across the street. Last gasp of colors before we settle into November.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

After the blustery weekend this is about it, and only in the late afternoon light.

Other signs abound - standard time, the NBA, the NHL - ugh. Christmas crapola, Happy Holidays! hype, fa la la la freakin' la.

Winter is the worst.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thank you for posting those pictures. They are great!


----------

